# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  El 98.3% de las 111,000 empresas de la industria maderera son microempresas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Es la segunda industria más importante por número de compañías después de la textil.* *Fabricación de Muebles es la actividad más importante.*  **  *Lima, mar. 08 (ANDINA).-* La industria maderera en el Perú está conformada por más de 111,000 empresas, de las cuales el 98.3 por ciento son microempresas, constituyéndose en la segunda industria más importante por número de compañías después de la textil, informó hoy la directora ejecutiva del Centro de Innovación Tecnológica Madera (CiteMadera),Jessica Moscoso.  
Explicó que de acuerdo al último Censo Industrial Manufacturero, 107,334 son microempresas (unidades económicas de 1 a 10 trabajadores), en tanto 3,596 son pequeñas empresas y solo 418 son entre medianas y grandes empresas (con más de 100 trabajadores), representando el 0.1 por ciento del total. 
Informó que la fabricación de muebles es la actividad de mayor crecimiento a partir de marzo del 2002, alcanzando en julio del 2008 un crecimiento del 35 por ciento. Esta evolución se refleja en la participación de la actividad dentro de la industria.  
El 78 por ciento de empresas se dedica a la fabricación de muebles y un nueve por ciento a la carpintería, dijo tras referir que en Lima se concentra el 40 por ciento de empresas y en Arequipa un 30 por ciento. 
Asimismo, refirió que las exportaciones de enero a noviembre del 2008 del sector maderero fueron de 205.6 millones de dólares, mientras que para el mismo periodo en el año 2007 fueron de 190.9millones, que supone un incremento del 7.73 por ciento.  
A partir del 2002 se presenta un crecimiento importante de las exportaciones e importaciones de los productos de maderas, comentó Moscoso. 
Durante el periodo enero-noviembre del 2008 las exportaciones estuvieron concentradas en tres mercados los cuales representan el 83.96 por ciento del destino de las exportaciones totales del Sector Maderas. 
El principal mercado es México que representa el 35.28 por ciento de las exportaciones de este rubro con un crecimiento de 23.92 por ciento con respecto al año anterior. 
China ocupó el segundo lugar y representó el 28.18 por ciento de la participación en el total de exportaciones y presentó un crecimiento del 56.35 por ciento; mientras que Estados Unidos fue el tercer mercado de destino alcanzando el 20.5 por ciento de participación. 
El sector de maderas en el Perú ha ido creciendo, y suponemos que la crisis que afrontan los mercados internacionales podría afectarla, por ello las distintas entidades involucradas estamos articulando diferentes actividades a fin de fortalecer la competitividad del sector.  *Feria*
Por otro lado, Moscoso informó que CiteMaderas está organizando la Feria TecnoMueble 2009, I Feria Tecnológica para la Industria del Mueble y Carpintería, realizará del 18 al 21 de marzo en el Parque Industrial de Villa El Salvador. 
Esta feria se desarrollará durante el X Festival Nacional del Mueble y Artesanía de la Madera y Santo Patrón San José, a llevarse a cabo en el marco de las celebraciones del día del Carpintero. 
El objetivo es que las pymes forestales sector de fabricantes de muebles en madera y derivados- tengan la oportunidad de conocer nuevas alternativas tecnológicas, que faciliten el incremento de la calidad de los productos y servicios existentes en el sector.  
TecnoMueble 2009 cuenta con el respaldo del Ministerio de la Producción, el CiteMadera, la Asociación de Industriales de la Transformación de la Madera de Villa El Salvador (Asimves), y el auspicio de la Municipalidad de Villa El Salvador, así como de PromPerú.  *Foto: ANDINA (Archivo)*Temas similares: Revista Industria Avicola Revista Industria Avicola Servicios para la Industria Vitivinícola Artículo: Plan de Desarrollo Productivo Inclusivo impulsará a la industria maderera Gobierno regional de Madre de Dios busca alternativas para mejorar actividad maderera

----------

